# Somewhere warm with a beach March 21-28



## lyndah38 (Feb 5, 2020)

Celebrating a colleague's retirement after 35 years of teaching.  Options are wide open, we have passports, we can fly or we can drive.  What we cannot do is remain in the gray, grayish-gray, uber gray state of Ohio.


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 5, 2020)

For how many people/ what size unit?


----------



## Mlev (Feb 6, 2020)

Sent PM


----------



## okwiater (Feb 6, 2020)

lyndah38 said:


> Celebrating a colleague's retirement after 35 years of teaching.  Options are wide open, we have passports, we can fly or we can drive.  What we cannot do is remain in the gray, grayish-gray, uber gray state of Ohio.



I have a 2 bedroom villa at the Westin St. John available for that week.


----------



## Mlev (Feb 7, 2020)

Sent PM


----------



## astorms (Feb 15, 2020)

I have a Marriott Oceanwatch in Myrtle Beach for these dates.  Let me know if interested.


----------



## Deb233 (Feb 22, 2020)

How about Hilton Head South Carolina.  I have a 3 bedroom/3 bath from March 28 to April 4


----------



## wendya (Feb 22, 2020)

Just posted Beautiful Bonita Springs Floirda.. Bontia Resort and Club March 21st -28th
Please let me know. wenalex71@gmail.com


----------

